# Ultra VNC f. Windows



## prof_silver (30. April 2004)

Habe mir aus dem Netz UltraVNC geholt.
Nur komme ich damit nicht so ganz zurecht.
Gibt es irgendwo eine DEUTSCHE! Anleitung hierfür?
Vorab schon mal Danke schön.

Gruß, Prof_S.


----------



## h_c_a (23. September 2004)

suche sie auch bekomm den filetransfer nich hinn !


----------



## fluessig (23. September 2004)

Unabhängig vom Filetransfer (den hab ich auch noch nicht probiert), was ist denn unverständlich?

Etwas merkwürdig mag einem Anfänger vielleicht erscheinen, dass der Rechner, auf den du zugreifen möchtest den Server laufen haben muss.

Seid ihr sicher, dass eure Fragen hier nicht beantwortet werden?
http://ultravnc.sourceforge.net/faq.htm


----------

